# Alone [NSFW]



## Battou (Nov 18, 2009)

Bigger here


I have not submitted a photo for some time due to the loss of my computer and Photoshop CS3, this was merely an exparament with a crappy photo editer on the computer I have here at work. When I have my computer back I will prolly go through and reprocess this concept using one of the better composed images I took during this set with Photoshop CS3 so...


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Nov 19, 2009)

I wanna touch the hiney


----------



## Battou (Nov 19, 2009)

What would you say if I told you that was a man in women's undergarments?......

It's not but what if it was?

You should be looking at a little more than a hiney when viewing images marked as NSFW, Arousal is not always the intended purpose.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Nov 19, 2009)

This would be much better as a nude.  Lighting and pose is very good though.


----------



## Battou (Nov 19, 2009)

I agree. This was a bit of an impromptu shot, I was not exactly prepared for it, especially after taking several nudes the night before an all of them not coming out right I was not expecting to take this shot until I saw her laying there.


----------



## robbie_vlad (Nov 19, 2009)

I like the pose, but I agree that it would be better as a nude (not just because I want to see skin, the clothes disrupt the natural curves and make it unappealing). Good lighting as well, you should reshoot if you get the chance.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 19, 2009)

Battou said:


> What would you say if I told you that was a man in women's undergarments?......
> 
> It's not but what if it was?
> 
> You should be looking at a little more than a hiney when viewing images marked as NSFW, Arousal is not always the intended purpose.


 
very true.

if you take a look at his testosterone fueled comments in threads with females, you'll see a lot of the word "hot". 

the lighting on this is great battou.
well done.


----------



## Pugs (Nov 19, 2009)

Love the composition... the organic line from lower left to upper right. The lighting and exposure are solid. Like others have said, the clothing disrupts the curves of the body and are a distraction from the composition, but you know that. I wish the foot weren't so crowded and slightly clipped by the edge of the fram in the lower left. 

Very nice shot!

Edited to add: I'm not sure about the title... "Alone" seems to convey lonliness and despair... this shot seems more peaceful and languid than that.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 19, 2009)

Dcrymes84 said:


> I wanna touch the hiney


 
Here's hoping you get as effective CC on your own images than you give to others.

:roll:


----------



## NateS (Nov 19, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> Dcrymes84 said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna touch the hiney
> ...



I knew there was a reason I have him on my ignore list.

As to the picture, I agree about the nude being better for curves/lines.  You could also work with the lighting and shadows to hide anything too revealling which would help keep it artsy.


----------



## Pugs (Nov 19, 2009)

NateS said:


> As to the picture, I agree about the nude being better for curves/lines. You could also work with the lighting and shadows to hide anything too revealling which would help keep it artsy.


 
In looking at the pic again, it seems like the genital area is already in shadow and would be classily obscured.  I completely agree, however, that classy and artistic in this case would be best served by avoiding being explicit and overly revealing.


----------



## gopal (Nov 19, 2009)

diagonal shape is excellent....looks mesmerizing...


----------



## Battou (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks guys, I will ask her if we can redo this one as a nude and see where it goes. I like the idea as well and I know she wants to do some nudes so.


----------



## Pugs (Nov 22, 2009)

The advantage is that you have this clothed version to show her how tasteful and classy the nude will be.  She'll be able to see that the most sensitive bits will either be hidden in shadow or by the angle and her arm.


----------



## Battou (Nov 22, 2009)

Pugs said:


> The advantage is that you have this clothed version to show her how tasteful and classy the nude will be.  She'll be able to see that the most sensitive bits will either be hidden in shadow or by the angle and her arm.



Actually I ran this one by her before even posting it, she loved it.


----------



## |)\/8 (Nov 22, 2009)

It conveys what the title suggests :thumbup:. The composition works well here.


----------



## Battou (Nov 22, 2009)

|)\/8 said:


> It conveys what the title suggests :thumbup:. The composition works well here.



And to think, I took several shots when I took this, this is one of the poorly composed ones due to my wobbling. The composition error was at the time of processing ignored due to this being a test of some free photoediting software my employer put on this computer for me. Over all the editing software failed miserably, she deleted it after I told her how crappy it was...there is not even a USM tool


----------

